# looking for a salmon rod



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a new salmon rod for river fishing and figured I'd go with a 7' med. action to put with a Shimano 4000 or Pflueger President. I haven't bought a new spinning rod in quite a while and just wondered if that is going to be the right rod in terms of length and action. It'll be for fishing mainly cranks and spinners. Appreciate any thoughts, thanks


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

8'6" to 10' medium action spinning rod with a moderate to fast action. You can get away with a 7 but the longer rod helps.

I have 3 Pflueger reels; 2 spinning and 1 baitcaster, really nice reels for the money.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

steely74 is correct. but what are you willing to spend maybe we can suggest a model. st croix and loomis is the high end were okuma etc... is in the middle ware others are low end but will work. any ways best of luck hope we find you some thing.


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ya, I thought 7' might be a little short. I should have mentioned I'll be wading most of the time. I have 9' rod I use for steelhead and it's a bit long in a lot of streams, so I wanted something shorter. Maybe I should look for some 8 footers? As far as a model, I was planning on getting something at the cheaper end. I've had some of the old standby berkley lightning rods and have been perfectly happy with them. It's not like I need a rod with a lot of sensitivity to throw thundersticks for kings. If a fish is there, I'll know it. I just haven't seen anything in the 80-100$ range that seems to me to be that much better for the price. Plus it could save some $$ for my fly rod and fly tying habits. If you do have any models to suggest though, I'd love to hear them. I do really like gander's guide series rods but I looked today and they didn't have anything in stock in that range. Thanks for your help, good advice.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Okuma SST. 7'6 salmon spinning M. for king cranks and spinners.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Also dont get a pflueger reel, they hate water. Once they get wet they are done for the day.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Also dont get a pflueger reel, they hate water. Once they get wet they are done for the day.


I have had a few pflugers and still do to this day.. they have been dropped and set in water countless times, rained on set on ice and in the snow and never have had a problem with them going on strike for the day.. great reels for the money!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

How is it that no one has suggested a broomstick sized white rod, with a Ryobi reel and spooled with blue shakespeare or eagle claw line yet? Seems like half of the guys on the PM have that setup.


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> How is it that no one has suggested a broomstick sized white rod, with a Ryobi reel and spooled with blue shakespeare or eagle claw line yet? Seems like half of the guys on the PM have that setup.


 Ha. How well would that cast a couple ounces of lead underneath a big hook?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any ways hope these are in your price range if not i will find you another one. also search around i just took the first place i found those rods at you may find it cheaper else ware.


Clarus salmon steel head rods from shimano here is the model number of the one I am thinking.
Model #: CSS86M2B and or CSS86MH2B also do not forget these rods got life time warranty 
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/salmon_steelhead/Clarus_Salmon_Steelhead.html

a place ware you can buy it 
http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-css86m2b-clarus-steelhead-spinning-rod-2pc.html


there is also the shimano convergence series of rods to by the way.
Model number CVS86M2B
 Also again they have life time warranty.
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/salmon_steelhead/Convergence_Salmon_Steelhead0.html
place to buy it 
http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-cvs86m2b-convergence-salmon-steelhead-spinning-rod.html


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

You should take a serious look at the TFO G Loomis signature series.
Designed by Gary with his latest technology, lifetime no questions warranty and priced attractively

*Specialty Rods - Spinning
*
Model Length Power Line Wt. Lure Wt. (oz.) Pcs. Action MSRP TFG STS 864-2 8'6''







M 8-12 3/8 - 3/4
2 Medium $129.95 TFG STS 865-2 8'6''







MH 8-17 3/8 - 1.0 2 Medium $129.95 TFG STS 904-2 9'







M 8-12 3/8 - 3/4
2 Medium $129.95 TFG STS 905-2 9'







MH 8-17 3/8 - 1.0 2 Medium $129.95 TFG STS 962-2 9'6''







L 4-8 1/16 - 3/8 2 Medium $129.9
http://www.tforods.com/garys-signature-series.html


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

jm77 said:


> Ha. How well would that cast a couple ounces of lead underneath a big hook?


 It will cast just as well as any Loomis would, and probably better once you get heavier than a 2oz torpedo or spider. And as an added bonus, if you pass out from a few too many beers while fishing, the white rod really stands out when laying in the sand and ferns.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> It will cast just as well as any Loomis would, and probably better once you get heavier than a 2oz torpedo or spider. And as an added bonus, if you pass out from a few too many beers while fishing, the white rod really stands out when laying in the sand and ferns.


now thats some funny stuff 


any ways i would mention this stick but it is out of your price range. which most sticks are in the 80-100 range see link. i will see if i can find any others that will work for you. i am thinking the x711mts

http://www.lamiglas.com/prod_indiv.php?groupid=12


also try these 

Diawia 
DXS761MXS
http://www.daiwa.com/rod/detail.aspx?id=649
fenwicks 
EGTS 862M (1238605)
http://www.fenwickfishing.com/prod.php?k=472637&sk=472637&p=PUREGTS 862M (1238605)#EGTS 862M (1238605)
hmx in a HMXS 86L-2-MF (1179068)


also the sst-c-762L is a 7 foot 6 inch rod i think there is a 7 foot 10 inch rod too that maybe even better any ways see link for sst from okumafishing.com look for the sst-s-762m at link.

https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/salmon-steelhead/sst


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I have used both 7' and 8' poles for tossing body baits and spinners and I really prefer the 8', even on smaller streams.


----------

